# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dream Orgasm Or Actual Orgasm? XD

## Solarflare

Okay so I got an orgasm In my dream and woke up in the middle of the orgasm. When I woke up, I still felt the orgasm. I was still like drowsy and sleepy and dreamy though. But I woke up. When I was fully awake, I didn't ejaculate. I concluded it was a dry orgasm and went to sleep. 

So, was it a dream Orgasm or did I have a real life orgasm?  :Oh noes:

----------


## JCStanton117

Can't it be both?

----------


## Jay12341235

no ejaculation = no real orgasm? 

A quick way to check, immediately after your supposed dream orgasm, go to your place of *cough* 'business' and see if you can have another one. It takes males at least about 30 mins to recharge I believe, so if you did have a real one you wouldn't be able to have another so quickly. If it was only in your dream though, you'd have no trouble.

----------


## Solarflare

> no ejaculation = no real orgasm? 
> 
> A quick way to check, immediately after your supposed dream orgasm, go to your place of *cough* 'business' and see if you can have another one. It takes males at least about 30 mins to recharge I believe, so if you did have a real one you wouldn't be able to have another so quickly. If it was only in your dream though, you'd have no trouble.



A dry Orgasm is an orgasm without an ejaculation. 

And OH BOY FUN, I GET TO *cough* *cough* IN MY BATHROOM YAAAAY

----------


## Roseburg

I wonder the same thing, I wonder if it is actually effecting the nerves while you are having a dream orgasm?  Interesting I think because dream Orgasms can be out of this world intense...where does that amazing feeling generate from?

----------


## Raphael

Contrary to popular belief, you can ejaculate without having an orgasm and vice versa.

Having said that, I don't have enough information to go of off. Maybe it was a little bit of both...

----------


## NickInsane

Can you have an orgasm in a lucid dream?

----------


## Solarflare

You can have an orgasm in a lucid dream

and i have another question that i thought I'd post here

Since dreams are... well.... dreams, shouldn't you be able to have the feeling of orgasm (because Orgasms are *VERY* hard to get in LDs) without having to get the adrenaline release you usually get. Because since it's a dream, why do you need to wake up after an orgasm, more importantly, why would orgasms release adrenaline if dreams aren't real?

----------


## DeletePlease

> because Orgasms are *VERY* hard to get in LDs



From my experience, and what I've read, it's actually pretty easy. Maybe you're just not very good?  :tongue2: 





> why do you need to wake up after an orgasm



You don't actually _have_ to, you can sort of train yourself to ignore that "OMG MESS" reaction and remain asleep. I prefer to get up right away though due to icky-ness.

----------


## Roseburg

Yes, in my opinion it is not hard to have an orgasm while Lucid.

----------


## Solarflare

....


oh none of my lucids are ACTUAL, i had 000000000 control, so i wouldnt know  ::D:

----------


## Drokens

It's super easy to cum in a lucid dream, it happens super quick for me.

----------


## Krake

I'm kind of relieved there is a thread like this on here, I had already feared it might be a taboo talking about things like that  ::D: 

I've orgasmed quite a few times during dreams already, but I usually wake up while cumming. Dream-induced orgasms probably aren't a very mysterious thing if you consider that imagination is a powerful means of stimulation and that it's a part of your brain, your limbic system I think, that is responsible for obtaining orgasms.
So I don't see why stumili from a dream shouldn't be able to induce an orgasm equally well as stimuli received by your senses when awake.

Also, yay for pervy dreams  ::D:

----------


## willeex

> Since dreams are... well.... dreams, shouldn't you be able to have the feeling of orgasm (because Orgasms are *VERY* hard to get in LDs) without having to get the adrenaline release you usually get. Because since it's a dream, why do you need to wake up after an orgasm, more importantly, why would orgasms release adrenaline if dreams aren't real?



This thread is relevant to my interests..

BUMP, demand answer on my quote too  :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

Yea I've had both were nothing happens from the orgasm, or I'll wake up in a mess and I'll be pissed off lol. Actually the last two wet dreams I had, I never woke up during it. I didn't wake up untill the dream was over, which was strange. I firgured you'd automatically wake up from that. Guess not.

----------


## Mirror

Stephen laBerge explained this too in Exploring the world of lucid dreaming, talking about physiological changes during lucid dreaming. He described that when women had dream sex the vaginal blood flow got higher, men had erections and he pointed out that even if they had an orgasm in the dream they didn't ejaculate so it's just an orgasm without ejaculation.

----------


## sloth

This thread is fascinating.

----------

